# Is Vitex Only Helpful to Regulate Cycles?



## Mulvah (Aug 12, 2008)

I've been reading a lot in preparation of TTC in the near future and despite having very regular cycles (28-30 days with a usual 12-14 day LP), it seems I have some symptoms of low progesterone. I am still nursing my one-year-old, so it is plausible. Would it be beneficial for me to take Vitex? Or, is it really only useful for regulating a cycle? It seems it is good for all PMS symptoms, which is my problem. If I don't truly have a low progesterone issue, would it cause more harm than good? From all the reading I've done, it doesn't seem like it would be a problem (beyond the potential for a change in milk supply), but I figured this would be one of the best places to ask!


----------



## bugglette (Mar 5, 2011)

I am going to start taking it this cycle, but my cycles are very long, most likely due to elevated prolactin levels, so it seemed like the perfect fit for me. HTH!

Quote: http://altmedicine.about.com/od/herbsupplementguide/a/Vitex.htm


> *Why People Use Vitex*
> 
> Vitex was used as a traditional folk remedy for a range of female conditions, such as post-partum hemorrhage and to help with the "passing of afterbirth". One of its alternate names, "chaste tree", comes from the historical belief that it can suppress libido.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jaimee (Jun 7, 2007)

My understanding is that chasteberry is a estrogen/progesterone mimic, so it will bind to your hormone receptors where it can resulting in increasing whatever is low and decreasing whatever is high. In other words, balancing out your hormones, which then results in more regular, fertile cycles.


----------



## ecoteat (Mar 3, 2006)

My MW friend has joked that a lot of her babies are vitex babies. She recommends it to anyone she knows that is TTC, and has seen a lot of successful pregnancies following that suggestion. I used it while TTC because I felt like my cycle needed help finding itself again after many years on the pill.

Which reminds me--I should start it again. I was taking it after dd weaned and my hormones went CRAZY with a capital C. And it seemed to help a lot, along with a good multi-vitamin and a lot of patience. But I've noticed my PMS getting more ugly the past few months, so maybe I need to start it up again.


----------



## Mulvah (Aug 12, 2008)

Thanks for sharing!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ecoteat*
> 
> My MW friend has joked that a lot of her babies are vitex babies. She recommends it to anyone she knows that is TTC, and has seen a lot of successful pregnancies following that suggestion. I used it while TTC because I felt like my cycle needed help finding itself again after many years on the pill.
> 
> Which reminds me--I should start it again. I was taking it after dd weaned and my hormones went CRAZY with a capital C. And it seemed to help a lot, along with a good multi-vitamin and a lot of patience. But *I've noticed my PMS getting more ugly the past few months*, so maybe I need to start it up again.


Yeah, that's along the lines of what I'm thinking for myself.


----------



## momz3 (May 1, 2006)

I can vouch for vitex as far as fertility. After the loss of our 3rd child (stillbirth), we tried for 4 YEARS! Nothing. After 4 years, I finally read up on and tried it, took it for that month and became pregnant. My best friend, who was ttc for about 2 years was in awe. I gave the remainder of my bottle to her, she fell pregnant 5 months later.


----------



## Mulvah (Aug 12, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *momz3*
> 
> I can vouch for vitex as far as fertility. After the loss of our 3rd child (stillbirth), we tried for 4 YEARS! Nothing. After 4 years, I finally read up on and tried it, took it for that month and became pregnant. My best friend, who was ttc for about 2 years was in awe. I gave the remainder of my bottle to her, she fell pregnant 5 months later.


Thanks for sharing your story. I guess my concern is that things are seemingly normal on the outside (very regular period), but something tells me I should try Vitex (low dose) and see if it helps subdue some of the symptoms I do have.

BTW, I adore the name Evie.


----------

